# Bud Vases!!!



## LandfillLumber (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello, some of my bud vases I make,these are gifts for the holidays.The first one is for a contest we are having in our turning club,we all got a piece of laminated/dyed wood and had t make something with it(anything).The second one is a figured Ash,I don't like the shape of this one(oh well).The last two are Sycamore I really like the color differences in the wood.Thanks for looking,Victor


----------



## MarkD (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice work Victor! I particularry like the color differences of the Sycamore.


----------



## kludge77 (Dec 12, 2011)

Well done!

I REALLY like the forms. #1 & #3 are my two favorite shapes!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 12, 2011)

NIcely done, Bud. Is this part of the DAW club? Hows it going, there?


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice words,but these are easy and fun(great gifts as well,just a little out of season at the moment).Yes Glenn its for the DAW its going well been getting some members hooked on my wood(haha).Your missed at the mettings look forward to see/speaking with you soon.You going to stop by for some wood or just to talk shop and look at wood(that is always fun).Thanks everyone,Victor


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 13, 2011)

I personally like the Ash grain.  The form of number 1 is pleasing.


----------



## scotirish (Dec 13, 2011)

*Nice job Victor!  :biggrin::biggrin:  Looking forward to seeing your work in person at the meeting.
Your talent is increasing with each piece.  
Ron*


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 13, 2011)

How thick are the 'walls' on those turnings?  And the sizes would be cool to know too....




Like the segmented(first couple of photo's), and the last one too!  Great eye-catching shapes.







Scott (gotta find time for the tuit list) B


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 13, 2011)

The vases are made with a 21/32" hole drilled I don't hollow them,and the extra weight is a good thing.This also makes them rather easy and fast to make,its not like a hollow form when you want the piece to weigh as little as possible.I gusee you could hollow them but then the tube would kind of float.I make then from 5-7" tall and use mostly 2" stock.I have started to use a ittle bigger stock 2-1/4 to 2-1/2" square for the last few I have made and I like both forms fat and skinny(just like women I find beauty in all of them).Thanks for the kind words,Victor


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I tied for first in my division(newbie) and that got me $30 in craft supplies gift cert. so I'm going shopping for me soon,weeeeee.Also won one of the 4 special prizes we had in a raffel and that was another $30 in CS certs. then $20 in rockler cash.Then in our regular raffel I got a $20 CS cert. what a great day I walked away with $80 in CS cash and $20 in Rockler.I get a Christmas myself this year.weeeeeeeeeeeeeee.Sorry had to brag(not about the win,but about the cash).Victor


----------

